# How do I maintain my eyebrow shape?



## 4getmeNot (Dec 22, 2011)

Every time I get my eyebrows waxed, I always say I'm gonna maintain that shape, and it never fails that I'm back in the salon again a few months later...lol..my eyebrows are naturally thin, and light, so it's hard to get any definition to begin with. Plus I can't see the hairs that good, they all look different in different lighting. So what do I need to do to keep that good defined shape after I get it? Pluck strays every 2-3 days instead of weekly?? Maybe should I invest in a magnifying mirror? Sometimes I'll use this brown eyeliner pencil on them to define them more, but it always ends up looking funny to me and not very natural. Any advice?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 22, 2011)

After you get them professionally shaped you have to just stick to maintaining them yourself.  I pluck every couple days since they all grow back at different times.  If I don't I end up having to reshape them (I never get them done professionally)


----------



## divadoll (Dec 22, 2011)

A magnification mirror if you have trouble seeing.  Its always good to work with a mirror that you can get really close up to, whether it's the one on the shower door or one mounted on the wall.  A good pair of tweezers, one large enough to hang on to without fingers cramping.  Pluck the hairs as you see them come out.  Don't wait because that's when hairs go out of control.  

I like brow pencils when they are either really sharp or that they are a bit harder.  If you make quick strokes that look like hair, rather than a long line along your whole brow.


----------



## d3300 (Dec 23, 2011)

A tip that helps me maintain the shape of my brows is using a white eyeliner pencil. I shape both of my eyebrows at the same time with the white pencil so i can get them close to even. Then plucking out the hairs right on the outside of the pencil line or on the pencil line, whatever you might be comfortable with. You might look silly but it works great and helps you to have a clean looking eyebrow shape. Plucking often and using a magnifying mirror and good tweezers help out a lot too.

As for filling your eyebrows you should try using the eyebrow pencil in soft strokes and applying a matching eyeshadow color with a angled brush to set it. Or you can use the eyeshadow with the angled brush by itself as well. If you use a spoolie brush you can soften the eyebrow color to look more natural. I believe they do sell eyebrow kits and eyebrow pencils that come with the spoolie brush at the end and you can find them at almost all stores that carry makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Dec 23, 2011)

Definitely geta magnifying mirror and pluck every few days to keep the shape.

For filling your eyebrows, use the soft stroked and find a shade that matches. I use a grey one, as brown looks funny on me too.


----------



## khoobsurati (Dec 27, 2011)

Always be cautious about the gap between eyebrows and their length. Avoid plucking the brow's top as it may give them a fuzzy look. Do use a magnifying mirror for more accurate plucking of brows.


----------



## Soap Goddess (Jul 25, 2012)

Get them shaped from a professional, then check every day for stray hairs everyday and pluck, the tip is to not pluck too close to your brows because you don't want over-pluck or ruin your shape.  Get them re-done at a professional salon 2x per year or so or as necessary.  Getting them done professionally is really pretty inexpensive and so worth it!


----------

